# eat peas



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

on't eat peas it unting ife


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

-Ov-


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

When you eat peas with your hunting knife put the back side of the blade in your mouth;-)


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hahahhahahahahaha it took me going to this thread a couple times to re-read the joke before I finally got it :mrgreen:


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

bowgy said:


> When you eat peas with your hunting knife put the back side of the blade in your mouth;-)


Ahhh now I get it....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

"Don't eat peas with your hunting knife"

It's an old hunting camp joke; better spoken than written.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> "Don't eat peas with your hunting knife"
> 
> It's an old hunting camp joke; better spoken than written.


Sounded like you got your typing fingers and your tongue.


----------

